# does the marineland hidden led grow plants verry well



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

dose the marineland hidden led grow plants verry well like the medium light type


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not really.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

if you google search what light spectrum your plant requires you can compare what your led gives off to what you need


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

no. i have the 21 inch hidden LED and was okay for the original scattering of java moss that i put in, but i have had to swap it out for a flourescent when i decided to put more plants in the tank afterwards. it is now used in another tank that has no plants, and mainly for accent lighting.


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Would it be your only source of light or are you using it to supplement existing flourescent?


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

Is that the light that comes with the half moon tank? I have the 20g and my plants are growing really slow. I've tried java moss twice and it's not working out so good. It doesn't help that the tank is 2 feet tall. I'd love to upgrade the lights but the tank cover only fits that light .


----------



## badrad (Aug 6, 2012)

i bought the 30g halfmoon and that came with a flat LED that sits on top of the plastic canopy/cover. that light is just barely enough to light the tank. the Marineland hidden LED is usually sold separately, and that can either clip on the inside ledge of a rectangular tank, or comes with suction cups that can mount to the inside glass. both light sets are adequate but not particularly bright. the plus is both have the night lights which is sort of cool.


----------



## fishobsessed (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd love to know what you end doing and how it works. I really want to supplement the lighting in my tank but it's such an awkward shape that I'm stumped. How are you supposed to add another light source - above the plastic cover where it would probably do nothing or under the plastic cover where it might come in contact with water? I sure hope you figure something out and I can borrow your idea


----------

